# VESA adaptor



## plaz (Mar 17, 2017)

Anyone know where I can get a mount that goes from a standard VESA monitor mount plate, to a 5/8 threaded stud on the other side?

I don't want a 5/8 receptacle... I want a 5/8 threaded stud/pin. I need a plate that will attach to a monitor/tv arm, with a 5/8 pin on the other side that I can attach camera equipment to.


----------

